# WHAT SHOULD I PAY? 95 240sx



## TurboTalon (Dec 2, 2005)

i went and looked at a 95 240 sx with 150k miles and the 17 year old owner says he replced the clutch and the clutch needs to be bled so its not drivable. also the outside of the car was spray painted blue and the engine bay was spray painted "chrome" . the fenders are sented, the drivers door is dented the drivers quarter panel is dented, the drivers headlight is cracked and can't be fixed. the bumper is cracked at the bottom, it has three 240sx wheels, and one eagle talon wheel, cause the forth 240 wheel has a flat tire. the radiator support defently needs to be replaced, the windshied is spyder cracked all the way accross, and the sunroof doesn't sit up as it should so he has plastic over it. and there is ticking from the valve cover/ cylinder head. 


SO WHAT SHOULD I PAY?


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

dont even consider it if you just plan on doing little to it. i'd probably pay 1500 tops by the way it sounds


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

i wouldnt touch that piece of crap with a 10 ft pole! Its not worth anything.

PS clutch bled thing is crap it take 5 minutes, offer to help him do it, and see what he says.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Id kick him in the taint and spit on his mom for that kind of bullsh*t.

Id give him $500 at best. the repairs are gonna be at least 3K in body work if the dents are bad. the windshield should be around 200 for a new one. engine would be fine, but you could low ball him b/c of the mileage. as for the paint.....primer black is every 240 drivers friend. Headlight would run you maybe 150 on Ebay for just the housing, which is all you'd need. And make sure you would get the 4th rim.


----------



## Modernspeedlabs (Dec 3, 2005)

No more then 1000 should be fair. Seems like the car would need alot of work to get done on it.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

1. It is high milege 

2. The bumper is cracked at the BOTTOM, the radiator support needs to be fixed, and there is a ticking sound from the valve cover/head; this is an indication that the car has been abused and drivin way out of it's boundries. 

3. The car has been SPRAY PAINTED blue and the engine bay was SPRAY PAINTED chrome which means the owner obviously attempted a few or many DIY (do it yourself) jobs that he/she had no idea what they were doing.

3. It needs thousands of dollars in body work 

4. It's owner is a 17 year old teenager.

Mabey you might want to reconsider this.


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

> Nismo14-180]Id kick him in the taint and spit on his mom for that kind of bullsh*t.




LOL. . . i think i would DEFFINITLY go with that one. . that car sounds like it needs WAY to much work done. it might be worth it to scrap this 240, and find one in better shape. and that wont give you as many problems right off the bat. . . when i first got my 240, i drove it for like 2 months, then it broke down. . . i wasnt able to drive it for almost 3 MOTHER F***n months. . . it need'ed that much work done. i got screwed BIG time. and to top it all off, its a AUTOMATIC. . . :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

